

Google serves 25% of North American Internet traffic - liotier
http://www.wired.com/wiredenterprise/2013/07/google-internet-traffic

======
WestCoastJustin
DUPE --
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6083506](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6083506)

